# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Erlebnisse im Umgang mit der Thai-Gesellschaft

## Samuianer

...auf Roberts Wunsch nun hier der Thread, lange ueberlegt wie die Betreffzeile zu formulieren sei...ich habe mich letztendlich entschieden "Betreff" etwas weiter zu fassen, als nur auf hier Arbeitende zu  begrenzen.

..... na dann eine ganz besondere Art und Weise "spuelt" einem da manchmal entgegen, Fehler werden grundsaetzlich unter den Tisch gekehrt, ein mit Leistungen "zu kurz" kommen fast immer, mit voellig irrelevanten Verhalten ueberspielt...oft wird "hinter den Kulissen" ganz still und leise an der Verteidigung gearbeitet, die oft in simple "Schwarzmalerei", oder "sich lustig machen" endet...

Kommt mir immer oefter "they learned how to smile when they kill..." in den Sinn...

Neulich eine Angestellte auf einige Fehler hinweisen wollen, Resultat: Sie reagierte einfach nicht mehr, gesenkter Blick, fummelte mit "ihrem Kram" weiter und tat so als waer garnicht vorhanden!

Die max. Haerte, dann zum Cheffe und ihm gebeichtet ich wuerde sie bedraengen und gleich mit Kuendigung gedroht!

Problem (fuer sie) geloest!

Sagenhaft - die "hohe Kunst" den Spiess ruck-zuck umzudrehen und die Unfaehigkeit sich Fehler einzugestehen, wird zur faehigkeit Fehler anderen zu zuschanzen. Das ist ein massives Problem - da so Fehlverhalten quasi nicht auszubuegeln ist - es geht fast immer um "so mach ich das und so ist es richtig"!

Das macht mir nach langer Zeit hier immer noch sehr zu schaffen - versuchst du ein Problem zu loesen - dann wird das ganz schnell DEIN Problem und die "Tueren" sind dicht! 

Fast immer werden Korrekturversuche als direkter Eingriff in die Persoenlichkeit verstanden...

"Hab gesagt das wird mit Gruen angezeichnet....!"... In aller Gemuetsruhe wird mit gelben Stift weitergemacht...

Anweisung gegeben dies und Jenes nur weiter zu geben, nicht erledigt... auf Anfrage keine Reaktion, auf nochmalige Anfrage ein Laecheln und ab uaf die Toilette....

Ueberspielen, uebertuenchen, vertuschen, wegschweigen...

So ein Verhalten ist auch sehr oft in zwischenmenschlichen Beziehungen der Dreh-und Angelpunkt.. der Unwille sich irgendiner Form von Kritik ausgesetzt zu sehen.

Wobei Vieles all zu rasch als Kritik interpretiert wird - was Aendern? Warum - wenn es laeuft...

Sie entwickeln eigene Schemata, informieren ihre Kollegen aber nicht darueber, wenn dan Schichtwechsel ist leiget eine Miene irgend versteckt bereit.....

Das wird mit einer atemberauebenden Nonchalance, einem herzenerweichenden Laecheln garniert mit einer unnachgiebigen Haerte durchgefuehert.

Klappts mal nicht so, bleiben sie dem Arbeitsplatz fern, verzichten sogar auf den ausstehenden Lohn - Stolz? Oder nur Megaloegoismus?



Kommt mir Jetzt nicht mit Floskeln wie: "Dat is in D. oder X. doch ooch so..."!
" Erlebnisse im Umgang mit der Thai-Gesellschaft" ist der Titel...

----------


## Dieter

Derartige Erfahrungen sind mir bislang erspart geblieben, aber ich weis schon was Du meinst.

Wenn Deine Autoritaet derart unterlaufen wird, bleibt nur ein ernstes Gespraech mit der naechsten uebergeordneten Stelle.

----------


## walter

manfred, interessant, erinnert mich an etwas.
als ich 2003 auf kohsamui war, fragte mein chef nach einen mehrstündigem thaikochkurs in unserem hotel nach. unser gemeinsamer freund, der schon über 25 jahre in thailand lebt, lächelte nur. während wir zum hotel gingen, prophezeite er uns dass wir auf unsere fragen mehrere richtige antworten erhalten würden. 
der kurs war ganz lustig, der chefkoch kam tüchtig in`s schwitzen.
nun stand die frage der herdtemperatur und der garzeit auf dem tablett. mein boss: "will lange muss das kochen und bei welcher hitze". chefkoch: "190 grad und 40 minuten".
darauf unser kumpel: "oder 220 grad und eine stunde". darauf chefkoch: "ja". so ging`s weiter....  :: 

ja einige eigenheiten erkenne ich bei meinen thai`s hier ebenfalls. meine frau hat ja einen job, die mitarbeit gestaltet sich kompliziert. da sie am besten deutsch spricht, macht sie die terminvergabe, was natürlich auch ansage an die anderen thai`s bedeutet. nun ist sie hauptsächlich damit beschäftigt, irgendwelche ungereimtheiten und "beleidigtigtes, abtrieftendes" personal ruhig zu halten.   ::

----------


## odd

Super @Samuianer, hier kann ich fast taeglich Beispiele hinzufuegen.

Leider vergesse ich oft Geschichten, oder gar ist es peinlich welche wiederzugeben.

Hier ein paar Schwaenke um sich Geld zu ergaunern. Gibt es nicht eine buddhistische Regel von Ehrlichkeit oder so aehnlich  ::  

Erster Streich. Taxifahrer vom Busbahnhof Sued zum Hualamphong. Er meinte Pauschaulpreis 300 bht. Ich meinte Taximeter. Er meinte, seine Familie ist krank ich solle nicht so sein. Ich meinte mein Geldbeutel ist krank. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, er wollte nicht ich auch nicht, stieg ins naechste Taxi; Fahrpreis 75 bht. Er hat sein Gesicht nicht verloren, er ist nicht weichgeworden, aber Geld hat er auch nicht verdient.

Zweiter Streich. Hatte vor 2 Jahren Zusatzunterricht geleistet und hatte dafuer ein Zimmer fuer ca. 2 - 4 Stunden die Woche benoetigt. Eine aeltere Frau, die nebenbei ein Restaurant betrieb, meinte dass ich in ihrem Haus ein Zimmer fuer diese Zeit mieten koennte. Als ich nach den Preis fragte meinte sie trocken. 5000 bht excl. Strom. Hab es natuerlich nicht genommen und als Gast war sie mich auch los. Gesichtsverlust? Glaube ich nicht.

Dritter Streich. Eine 08/15 Tankstelle fuer Mopeds. Tankte immer regelmaessig fuer ca.300 bht/Woche. Eines Tages musste ich zwecks Spritmangel eine 1.25 Liter Colaflasche mit Benzin auftanken. Ich hielt die Flasche hin und er fuellte sie nicht einmal zur Haelfte, also sagen wir ca. 0,6 Liter. Er verlangte aber den Preis fuer einen Liter. Auch auf die logische Folgerung, dass die Flasche bei 1 Liter voll sein muesste, lenkte nicht ein, selbst nicht, den Inhalt wieder auszuschuetten und neu einzufuellen. Also blieb nichts anderes uebrig, ihm die Flasche zu ueberlassen. Mich hat diese Tankstelle seitdem nicht mehr als Kunden gesehen.
Gesichtsverlust bei ihm? Nein, er behielt Recht und sein Benzin.
 ::

----------


## Samuianer

> Derartige Erfahrungen sind mir bislang erspart geblieben, aber ich weis schon was Du meinst.
> 
> Wenn Deine Autoritaet derart unterlaufen wird, bleibt nur ein ernstes Gespraech mit der naechsten uebergeordneten Stelle.


Unser Weg, geht nicht Dieter!

Entweder lacht Cheffe, oder du machst ihn erst auf eine "Schwaeche" deinerseits aufmerksam! 

Das ist mit ganz viel Fingerspitzengefuehl und aehnlichen Spielchen zu handhaben.

Irgendwann braucht die Person deien Hilfe.... Beistand, Unterstuetzung... dann regelt sich das Problem von selbst...

Ich weiss, ich weiss, ist aber so - konnte noch keine andere, bessere, menschlichere regelung finden!

@odd:
Same, same, gerade vor Kurzem an einer Mikro-Tankstelle wo ich regelmaessig tankte... es setzt die High-Season ein und PENGGGGGGG! Ploetzlich will er fuer die gr.Mehkong Flasche Sprit (91) 100!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   ::   Jau, so sind sie... egal ob der Kunde wech bleibt den schnellen Gewinn im Auge werden ALLE, o.k. fast Alles blind....  ::  

Gleich Feierabend - und morgen Frei.... bald mal mher dazu - gerade Heute wieder...sagenhafte Verhaltensstrukturen (wieder)-entdeckt!

----------


## Dieter

Ich weiss nicht Manfred, bislang werden meine Anordnungen von den Thais eins zu eins umgesetzt.

Wenn ich sag "gruen streichen" dann wird gruen gestrichen.

----------


## odd

> Ich weiss nicht Manfred, bislang werden meine Anordnungen von den Thais eins zu eins umgesetzt.
> 
> Wenn ich sag "gruen streichen" dann wird gruen gestrichen.



Bist Du sicher dass das Thais sind? Meine Erfahrungen sind mit denen von @Samuianer identisch und Thais, die sich etwas von Farangs sagen lassen sind entweder keine Reinbluetler, oder ...

Wieder ein kleines Erlebnis aus meiner Schulzeit.

Der Thai hat bekanntlich ein paar Probleme mit unseren Endkonsonanten. Er spricht eben nicht (house, mouse, etc, sondern hau, mau,...) mitunder eine Ursache deren Uebersetzungsschrift.
house = ????? mouse =?????, sie erhalten nicht einmal die Moeglichkeit diese Woerter korrekt auszusprechen. 
OK der Faranglehrer streicht einfach 'Das Garan' was durchaus Sinn macht und schon eine wilde Diskussion, wie kann er nur; nach dem Motto wie kann jemand (Farang) "Thaigesetz" aendern.

Somit gebe ich die Hoffnung auf, irgendwann im MC Donald einen Thai das Wort French Fries richtig aus seinem Mund zu hoeren und die Worte Fen Fie werden mein Gehoer erreichen.

Ach ja kuerzlich wurde ich aufgeklaert wie das Wort Coke richtig ausgesprochen wird. Man (ich) lerne eben nie aus.  ::

----------


## Dieter

> Bist Du sicher dass das Thais sind?


Ganz sicher.

----------


## Samuianer

> Zitat von Dieter
> 
> I.....wie kann er nur; nach dem Motto wie kann jemand (Farang) "Thaigesetz" aendern....


Jau Norman, darum scheint es in der Regel zu gehen, fast schon lese Majeste!   ::  
Es geht ploetzlich nicht mehr um das Problem, sondern das sich Farang wagt da was herum zu maekeln.

So wird aus Falsch, halt Richtig, bleibt aber falsch!

Das ist so weil das Bildungssystem, ausschliesslich auf Auswendig lernen ausgelegt ist und halt nicht hinterfragt wird "wer, wie, was, wieso, weshalb, warum, wer nicht fragt bleibt dumm!" Das lernen unsere Kids schon in Sendung Sesamstrasse!

Deswegen wird (d)ein Eingriff nicht als Korrektur, als Hilfestellung verstanden, sondern als Einmischung in die Struktur der Thaikultur, die du als Farang ja wohl nicht verstehen kannst!

@Dieter: Ist natuerlich nicht so 1:1, es ist eher auf einer subtileren Ebene, klar machen die Zimmermaedels die Zimmer sauber, aber eben nach IHREN Standard, der halt unter Standard liegt, muss staendig nachgeprueft werden!

Einwaende werden dann persoenlich genommen, der Hammer!

Hinzu kommt das die Umgebung von Bangkok relativ "sicheres Areal" ist, sind die Bauarbeiter aus dem Isaan, oder gar Burmesen hast du u.U. gar 'n Trumpf!

Ist auch nicht unbedingt und immer so, sind halt so Graebenkaempfe die sich hier und dort auftun!

Bin mir sicher das du da auch noch deine Erfahrungen machen wirst!
Kommt ganz still auf leisen Sohlen daher... die ersten Male mag man sogar erstmal uebersehen, irgenwann haste ein Gespuer dafuer!

Unterlassungen, Verschleiern.... vieles wird versucht einfach tot zu schweigen, wenn man nicht mehr drueber redet und schon garnicht mehr dran denk - dan ist wie von selbst verschwunden!

Schwierig ganz bestimmte Sachen beim Schopfe zu packen .... wie gesagt es kommt so im Verlauf eines Tages... auf leisen Sohlen daher.

habe mir mal gewagt eine auf Umwegen eingefaedelte "Einladung" einer Angestellten ins Reggae Pub auszuschlagen....!  ::  

Das kriegst du dann ganz allmaehlich scheibchenweise wieder!

Ohren und Augen auf, oft kommt es in einem umwerfenden Laecheln mit viel Charme daher!

Ist manchmal jenseits von lustisch!  ::

----------


## Dieter

> Hinzu kommt das die Umgebung von Bangkok relativ "sicheres Areal" ist.....


Einen Grund muss sie haben, diese unterschiedliche Wahrnehmumg und ich denke das wird der Grund sein.

----------


## Samuianer

> .....dann bleibt ein Volk uebrig, dem alles ausser dem persoenlichen Vorteil, meilenweit am Hintern vorbeigeht.



Stehende Ovationen!

beispiel: Schwerer Verkehrsunfall, drei schwer verletzte liegen blutend, mit verdrehten Gliedmassen auf der Strasse rum....ALLES glotzt und gafft!

----------


## odd

> Im Gegenteil, dieser Eindruck verstaerkt sich, je urspruenglicher und "thailaendischer" die Umgebung wird.


So kenne ich das auch. Zeigt sich dass der Farang auch nicht immer Freibier fuer alle zur Verfuegung stellt, schwindet seine Aktien poe a poe.

----------


## odd

> Zitat von Dieter
> 
> .....dann bleibt ein Volk uebrig, dem alles ausser dem persoenlichen Vorteil, meilenweit am Hintern vorbeigeht.
> 
> 
> 
> Stehende Ovationen!
> 
> beispiel: Schwerer Verkehrsunfall, drei schwer verletzte liegen blutend, mit verdrehten Gliedmassen auf der Strasse rum....ALLES glotzt und gafft!


Erinnert mich an meine Aussage, dass ich keinen schweren Verkehrsunfall in Thailand haben moechte.

Ein anderes persoenliches Erlebnis vor ca. 15 Jahren auf Samui. Franzose mit einem Barmaedel mit dem Moped unterwegs. Wurde von einem LKW abgeschossen. Er verstarb (warum auch immer)an der Unfallstelle, die dazugerufenen Polizisten gingen alles andere als respektvoll mit dem Leichnam um. Seltsamer Weise verschwanden seine Papiere und Bargeld. Auch dem Maedel wurde saemtlicher Schmuck entwendet.

TiT

P.S.@Samuianer hattest Du in Menam einen Deutschen gekannt , bis vor ca. 12 Jahren hatte er mit seiner Frau ein kleines Restaurant an der Bootsanliegestelle (Menam) besessen.

----------

> Zeigt sich dass der Farang auch nicht immer Freibier fuer alle zur Verfuegung stellt, schwindet seine Aktien poe a poe.


Sehe ich genau umgekehrt.
Wenn einer sich immerzu zum Sponsor machen lässt, schwindet die Achtung vor dem Farang. Schliesslich ist der ja so blöd und meint sich eine nette Gesellschaft damit erkaufen zu können......

----------


## Samuianer

> ...zwengs des werden solche Gegenden inklusive Phuket und Samui weitraeumig von mir gemieden...


Ich habe den Eindruck das sich gerade das hier Angesprochene in den Touri-Orten eher etwas bedeckter haelt als auf dem Land in Nakhon Nirgendwo...

Ich war ja gerade mal auf einen Abstecher im Landesinneren, der "Isaan" faengt gleich ein paar Kilometer ausserhalb der bebauten Flaechen an! Ueberall!

Ausser das Viele Strom haben, in der Gegend wo wir unterwegs waren gab es sogar in unzugaenglichen Gegenden, Solarpanele!

Loddar, das du mit Panida Glueck hast muss nicht bedeuten das die Leute aus ihrer Gegend alles Heilige sind!

Ausnahmen bestaetigen die Regel, meine Ex- war aus Nonthaburi - Bangkok..... die war auch bis zum letzten Tag "anders" als die Anderen, bis dann der letzte Tag kam...hielt ja immerhin 14 Jahre....moechte DAVON keine Sekunde missen...als sie aber die Linie ueberschritt, war Ende und Aus - forever!


Jetzt, moechte als Antwort NICHT, "das kann dir ueberall, mit Jeder passieren.." lesen!

----------


## odd

> Zitat von odd
> 
> Zeigt sich dass der Farang auch nicht immer Freibier fuer alle zur Verfuegung stellt, schwindet seine Aktien poe a poe.
> 
> 
> Sehe ich genau umgekehrt.
> Wenn einer sich immerzu zum Sponsor machen lässt, schwindet die Achtung vor dem Farang. Schliesslich ist der ja so blöd und meint sich eine nette Gesellschaft damit erkaufen zu können......



Aber @Phommel Du musst Du wissen, dass die Thais keinerlei Achtung vor Farangs haben. Solange der Euro rollt wird ein Laecheln aufgesetzt, meinetwegen auch sich unterwuerfig fallen gelassen, dass der Farang gluecklich ist und weiter seinen Geldbeutel oeffnet.

Versiegt die Geldquelle ist der Farang auch nicht mehr Aussergewoehnlich.

Dass Thais freiwillig einen sparenden Farang mehr Beachtung schenken waere mir auch neu.

----------


## Samuianer

> P.S.@Samuianer hattest Du in Menam einen Deutschen gekannt , bis vor ca. 12 Jahren hatte er mit seiner Frau ein kleines Restaurant an der Bootsanliegestelle (Menam) besessen.


Bischen vage, weil es davon Einige gab/gibt...war es das Chez Alex? oder das Ko Saeng von Tommy? 

Oder das Bistro von Karl-Heinz in Mae Nam an der Hauptstrasse, war einer der Ersten dort, oder ... oder... oder...oder..

Ja das mit dem Fleddern hat auch Kultur... ueberall... brauchen 's ja nicht mehr, mal erlebt wenn ein/e Alleinstehende/r ablebt wie das haus, Hab und Gut gefleddert wird?   :cool:  Wie Hyaenen Aas zerreissen!

----------


## odd

Weisst doch wie das ist. Im laufe der Zeit vergisst man so einiges. Schicke Dir demnaechst per PN naehere Infos.

----------

Eine recht bezeichnende Kleinigkeit möchte ich hier 'beisteuern' ...

Meine Frau benötigte eine neue Reisetasche ... also die alte ging "aus dem Leim", insbesondere da wir in bangkok einige Bücher gekauft hatten, so schlug ich vor in Hua Hin eine neue Tasche zu kaufen und steuerte gemeinsam mit Nong einen entsprechenden Laden an.

Wir fanden auch etwas ansprechendes, der Verkäufer sagte zunächst in englischer Sprache 2500 Baht, meine Frau war ob des hohen Preises erschrocken und fragte nach einem geringeren Preis. Der Verkäufer entgegnete 2000 Baht und schob an meine Frau gewandt einen Satz auf Thai nach, was meine Frau veranlaßte den Laden zu verlassen. Daraufhin sagte der Verkäufer zu mir (meine Frau bekam dies mit) "I give you Thai price, 1200 Baht" was meine Frau veranlasste mich aus dem Geschäft herauszuziehen, der Verkäufer muß ihr wohl vorher erklärt haben ihr könne es ja wohl egal sein, was der Goldesel (also ich) bezahle ...

----------

Kommt wohl schwer drauf an in welche Gesellschaft man sich begibt. Dort wo die Hupfdolls und die chronischen Feierabendbierchensaufer sind, ist es wohl auf dauer wirklich nicht die beste Wahl.

Dass sich auch hier im Enricos Forum für Unwiderstehlich halten und dabei nix weiter sind als genau die, welche sie im Nichts verurteilen, ist ja mittlerweile mehr als Offensichtlich.


...auch wenn es der Admin hier nicht wahr haben will. Iss halt so.

----------

> ihr könne es ja wohl egal sein, was der Goldesel (also ich) bezahle ...


Welche Umgangsformen erwartest denn von mafiösen Elementen zu bekommen ?

----------


## Samuianer

> Weisst doch wie das ist. Im laufe der Zeit vergisst man so einiges. Schicke Dir demnaechst per PN naehere Infos.


Gib Gas!

Noch was...mache einen Linksabbieger, Kurve gut mit Sand bedeckt, Einsicht verdeckt, auf meiner Fahrbahn kommt mir einer entgegen gedonnert... bremse gezwungenermassen um der Kollision ausweichen, mache ich noch einen Linksschlenker... lege mich natuerlich auf die Fresse... alle fragen  "mau mai"? und grinsen bloed... der eigentliche Verursacher des Geschehens.... faehrt ungehindert, grinsend weiter...ahh... well... klar bin ICH der Bloedmann, was mach ich eigentlich hier?...bilde Leute aus, die vor 5 Jahren noch nicht mal wussten das es Hotels, Satelliten TV, Internet, Mikrowelle, warmes Wasser aus dem Hahn etc. gibt...und helfe diesen Kreaturen ihre taeglichen Maeuse zu verdienen und den Farangs ihr Land, mit Allem was dazu gehoert, als Tourismusziel zu verkaufen um die sehr wichtigen Devisenstroeme aufrecht zu erhalten!

Klar mach ich das NUR weil sich hier das Geld so leicht verdienen laesst....und ich so geil daruf bin den Leuten hier was "weg zu nehmen".....  ::  Desegen sind die farangs ja auch in allen wichtigen Schluesselpositionen zu gegen... sind alle nur hier um sich zu bereichern....  ::

----------


## guenny

Stefan du bist sehr hart und echt manchmal zum Kotzen überheblich. Wahrscheinlich zählst du mich ja auch zu dieser Klientel. Is mir aber auch egal.

----------

> Stefan du bist sehr hart und echt manchmal zum Kotzen überheblich.



Nur weil ich seit sechs Jahren völlig andere Erfahrungen mache, als hier und anderswo gepredigt werden? Nur, weil ich da kosequent gegen diese PauschalAttacken von Manni, Odd und Co gegensteure ?

Ich hinterfrage bloss wie es dazu kommt, dass hier so die Scherre auseinander klafft. Und als Antwort darauf habe ich bisher für mich nur dies gefunden:

Es kommt wohl stark darauf an wie man sich kleidet. Im übertragenen Sinne gemeint. In welche Gesellschaft man sich begibt. Diese muss nicht unbedingt Reich sein. Wer sich mit den leuten amüsiert bei dennen auch ein Thai die Nase rümpft.................wo man dann schubladisiert wird ist doch überall auf der Welt das Selbe.

Deshalb ja mein Vorwurf. ...volle Hanseldenke, was hier hin und wieder produziert wird von Euch. 

.....so gesehen bin ich gerne zum Kotzen überheblich.

----------

Nachtrag:


Und wenn ich so vergleiche was an Aktivitäten in der Thaigesellschaft an einem Ort abgeht, wo man eigentlich nicht mal tot übern Zaun hängen möchte, mit dem was von anderen hier ( die in oder in der Nähe pulsierendem Leben hausen ) im Forum berichtet wird.

Tja dann komme ich zum Schluss, dass es wohl mit der Einbindung in die Thaigesellschaft nciht ganz so geklappt hat. Es gehört ein wenig mehr dazu als bloss wie nen Gockel durch den Ort zu laufen..........Dass man sichan Gesellschaftlichen Anlässen beteiligt ist unerlässlich. Sei es auch, dass man sich hin und wieder auch mal abends an den Totenfeierlichkeiten eines verstorbenen blicken lässt. 

Sowas wird einem viel höher angerechnet als die vom Farang gesonserte Pulle Bier. Zumindest in der Gesellschaft über die nicht die Nase gerümpft wird.

----------

> Mein Eindruck von der Gesellschaft hier ist der, wenn man die Patina eines von den Ideen des Religionsstifters weitgehend befreiten Buddhismus mit seinen Ritualen entfernt, dann bleibt ein Volk uebrig, dem alles ausser dem persoenlichen Vorteil, meilenweit am Hintern vorbeigeht.


Das klingt ziemlich ernüchtert.

----------

> Zitat von guenny
> 
> Stefan du bist sehr hart und echt manchmal zum Kotzen überheblich.
> 
> 
> 
> Nur weil ich seit sechs Jahren völlig andere Erfahrungen mache, als hier und anderswo gepredigt werden? Nur, weil ich da kosequent gegen diese PauschalAttacken von Manni, Odd und Co gegensteure ?
> 
> Ich hinterfrage bloss wie es dazu kommt, dass hier so die Scherre auseinander klafft. Und als Antwort darauf habe ich bisher für mich nur dies gefunden:
> ...


Nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen sehe ich das eher so wie Phommel.

----------


## odd

> Nur weil ich seit sechs Jahren völlig andere Erfahrungen mache, als hier und anderswo gepredigt werden? Nur, weil ich da kosequent gegen diese PauschalAttacken von Manni, Odd und Co gegensteure ?
> 
> Ich hinterfrage bloss wie es dazu kommt, dass hier so die Scherre auseinander klafft.


Ich schaue eben gerne in die Herzen derer Leute und lasse mich nicht (mehr) von deren Colgatelaecheln blenden.

Mag sein dass ich demnach pauschalisiere; ist eben wie mit der deutschen Puenktlichkeit und dem thailaendischen Chai Yen, wohl auch nur eine Pauschalisierung.

Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass die Thais im Sueden lebenslustiger als im Zentrum sind, mag sein.

----------

> Mag sein dass ich demnach pauschalisiere; ist eben wie mit der deutschen Puenktlichkeit und dem thailaendischen Chai Yen, wohl auch nur eine Pauschalisierung.


Wieso ist kalter Tee eine Paschalierung?

----------


## odd

> Zitat von odd
> 
> 
> Mag sein dass ich demnach pauschalisiere; ist eben wie mit der deutschen Puenktlichkeit und dem thailaendischen Chai Yen, wohl auch nur eine Pauschalisierung.
> 
> 
> Wieso ist kalter Tee eine Paschalierung?


Hatte doch nicht Cha Yen geschrieben, sondern Chai Yen, ok dann eben in der Landessprache ??????

----------


## guenny

Stefan, dann nehme ich die Kritik zumindest teilweise wieder zurück. Ich hatte deine Kritik dahingehend interpretiert, dass du hier einigen Leuten "Rosa-Brillen-Mentalität" vorwirfst.
Ich habe beide Erfahrungen gemacht, die Abzock- als auch die Akzeptanzerfahrung. Und sowohl innerhalb der weiteren Familie als auch im Dorf selbst.

----------


## Met Prik

> Zitat von chak
> 
> Wieso ist kalter Tee eine Paschalierung?
> 
> 
> Hatte doch nicht Cha Yen geschrieben, sondern Chai Yen, ok dann eben in der Landessprache ??????


Norman, du haettest lieber djai yen schreiben sollen als chai ... ich musste naemlich auch erst zweimal ueberlegen.

Wollte jetzt aber *nicht* klugscheisserisch rueberkommen ...   ::

----------


## Joseph

Ich habe lange überlegt, ob ich hier in diesem Thread etwas schreiben soll. Im Grunde schreibe ich lieber etwas zu Sachfragen, zur Thaisprache, über Tempel, über Pflanzen und Tiere, wo man sich nicht in ein Fettnäpfchen setzen kann. 

Als erstes muss ich wieder mal betonen, dass ich mir voll bewusst bin, dass odd und Samuianer und auch monta und andere Forumsmitglieder sehr lange in Thailand gelebt und gearbeitet haben und dass meine eher sporadischen Erfahrungen sich damit überhaupt nicht messen können. Ich weiß genau, es ist etwas Anderes, in Th. mit Unergebenen zu arbeiten, als wie als Gast dort zu sein.

Was einige hier öfter schildern, haben sie sicher so und nicht anders erlebt. Das bezweifle ich in keiner Weise. Wenn man die Sachverhalte manchmal vielleicht auch etwas anders interpretieren könnte, aber dazu kenne ich die Sachlage im Einzelfall nicht genau genug.

Vielleicht meint Ihr, ich hätte eine rosa Brille auf, oder ich könne das nicht beurteilen. Aber nicht ein einziges Mal, ich wiederhole: nicht ein einziges Mal habe ich derartige negative Erfahrungen in Thailand machen können. Man ist mir immer mit Hochachtung begegnet. Aber ich habe bewusst auch immer versucht, mich so zu zeigen, dass ich diese Achtung nicht verliere. Und ich habe immer darauf geachtet, das hat mir meine thailänd. Stiefmutter beigebracht, dass nie ein Thai durch mich sein Gesicht verloren hat.

Ganz wichtig dabei schien mir, niemandem Anlass zu geben, anzunehmen, ich würde mit "leichten Mädchen" anbandeln, sprich mit Prostituierten schlafen gehen. Bitte, ich sage nicht, dass ich es nicht getan habe, ich bin bei Weitem kein Heiliger, aber ich habe immer das getan, was Thais auch tun: Diskretion gewahrt. Man hat mich gelehrt, dass wer kein Geheimnis daraus macht, dass er mit Prostituierten schläft oder sie gar in seine Wohnung mitbringt, dass der keine Achtung mehr erwarten darf, dass man auf ihn herabschaut und ihn entsprechend behandelt. Bitte, nicht falsch verstehen: jeder kann machen was er will. Ich habe keinerlei Vorbehalte, erst recht keine moralischen. Und meine Aussagen richten ausdrücklich nicht gegen Samuianer. Vor dem habe ich Hochachtung, weil er zu seinem Leben steht, und seinen Weg geht. Ich selbst habe mich so verhalten, dass weder  meine Familie noch die Thais, die ich kenne und mit denen ich Umgang habe, je auch nur im Ansatz bemerkt haben, dass ich Umgang mit "Damen" pflege... Sicher werden sie es vermuten, denn es ist ja menschlich. Aber die thailändische Gesellschaft verlangt, man mag das heuchlerich nennen, aber es ist so- dass man die Dinge mit Diskretion tut. - Das mit dem Prostituierten ist nur ein Beispiel, es gibt viele, auf ganz anderen Gebieten.

Joseph

----------


## odd

> Norman, du haettest lieber djai yen schreiben sollen als chai ... ich musste naemlich auch erst zweimal ueberlegen.
> 
> Wollte jetzt aber *nicht* klugscheisserisch rueberkommen ...


Urspruenglich wollte ich es wie in den Karaokeliedern schreiben naemlich Jai, aber das haette wieder keiner verstanden.

Ist schon mist das thailaendische ins Deutsche zu uebersetzen. Ab sofort dann nur noch Thai  ::

----------


## Met Prik

> Ist schon mist das thailaendische ins Deutsche zu uebersetzen. Ab sofort dann nur noch Thai


Das halte ich persoenlich eh fuer das Beste   ::

----------


## odd

Ist glaube ich soweit alles gesagt, fuer manchen eben nur Sonnenschein in Thailand fuer manchen dann auch Regenwetter.

Freut mich fuer jeden, der nie Probleme in Thailand erlebt(e).

P.S. Nur nebenbei, das Fenster welches vor 2 Tagen ausgebaut wurde, konnte noch nicht eingesetzt werden.

----------


## big_cloud

hast wennigens nen Mosquitonetz davor?

----------


## odd

> hast wennigens nen Mosquitonetz davor?


Ja, es kommt zwar jetzt die Sommerzeit und demnach weniger Muecken, aber zur Moskitobrutzeit sind es nur noch 8 Monate.

----------


## Samuianer

> Nur weil ich seit sechs Jahren völlig andere Erfahrungen mache, als hier und anderswo gepredigt werden? Nur, weil ich da kosequent gegen diese PauschalAttacken von Manni, Odd und Co gegensteure ?


Haben 'se dir Palmwedel auf den Weg gestreut? 

Wer pauschalisiert hier, was?




> Ich hinterfrage bloss wie es dazu kommt, dass hier so die Scherre auseinander klafft.


hmmmm... das sagst du, ICH bezweifel stark das du das auch tatsaechlich getan hast, sonst wuerdest du dich hier nicht als Lazarus der Thai zu verkaufen suchen!





> Es kommt wohl stark darauf an wie man sich kleidet. Im übertragenen Sinne gemeint. In welche Gesellschaft man sich begibt. Diese muss nicht unbedingt Reich sein. Wer sich mit den leuten amüsiert bei dennen auch ein Thai die Nase rümpft.................wo man dann schubladisiert wird ist doch überall auf der Welt das Selbe.


Du scheinst nur das zu lesen was dich auch zum kotzen bewegt, den WICHTIGEN "Rest" scheinst du aus zu lassen! 

Ich sagte ja schon dir scheint das Bullrich Salz ausgegangen zu sein!




> Deshalb ja mein Vorwurf. ...volle Hanseldenke, was hier hin und wieder produziert wird von Euch.


Wenigstens Einer der Durchblick hat!   ::  




> .....so gesehen bin ich gerne zum Kotzen überheblich.


Womit du mindestens nach diesem Post sehr wohl mitten ins Schwarze getroffen hast!

 ::  

mach doch 'n Fred auf "meine paradisischen Erlebnisse mit den einheimischen Engeln, ausserhalb der Barszene", da kannst du die _pauschalisierte Haehme_ ja wieder gut machen!

Denn dieser Fred hat 'n anderen Titel...

Bring doch einfach mal was wirklich Positives, nicht nur "sie hat mit mir ihr SomTam und den Klebereis geteilt, obwohl sie betelarm ist"...oder "sie haben mir Lao Kao angeboten, obwohl ich 'n Flasche Hennessy im Rucksack hatte"!

 :cool:  

Schlagabtausch.....the Ball is in your court now!   ::

----------


## odd

So drastisch haette ich es nicht formuliert, aber so falsch liegst da ned.

Hatte nur aktuellste Erlebnisse mit der Thaigesellschaft berichtet. Eben tagtaeglich und kein Ende in Sicht. Werde mich von nu auch ein wenig zurueckhalten, da das Thaileben von manchen anscheinend doch eher durch eine Rosarote Knarfibrille betrachtet wird.

P.S. hatte heute die Nachricht, dass ich mein Fenster morgen erhalten werde. Hoffentlich diesmal in passender Groesse.  ::

----------


## Samuianer

> So drastisch haette ich es nicht formuliert, aber so falsch liegst da ned.


Stefan hat mit seinem Gezupfe darum gefleht!
ich liebe einfache Loesungen, klare Antworten und habe einen Standpunkt der auf Erfahrungen basiert, den lasse ich mir nicht schoenlabern, auch nicht roasarot faerben!

Ich habe durchaus auch sehr positive Erlebnisse gehabt, die poste ich, wenn Stefan seinen Fred eroeffnet, dann auch gern dort!






> P.S. hatte heute die Nachricht, dass ich mein Fenster morgen erhalten werde. Hoffentlich diesmal in passender Groesse.


Dann pass schoen auf das Oben, oben ist!

 ::

----------


## guenny

Norman, hier hält sich keiner zurück. Manfred hat absolut Recht, es steht jedem frei, auch positive Erlebenisse im Umgang mit der Thaigesellschaft zu posten.

----------


## odd

> Norman, hier hält sich keiner zurück. Manfred hat absolut Recht, es steht jedem frei, auch positive Erlebenisse im Umgang mit der Thaigesellschaft zu posten.


@Guenny um das geht es doch nicht. Habe doch auch meine schoenen Erlebnisse in Thailand, davon hatte ich auch schon berichtet.

Moechte nur das rosarote Klischee in vernuenftige Farbtoene aendern.

Habe im Grunde nichts gegen @Phommel aber 6 Jahre Thailand und immer sorgenfrei, da kommen ein paar Stirnfalten zur Geltung.

----------

He, he, schon so lange, aber den Phommel kennt ihr immer noch nicht.
(mehr schreib ich jetzt aber nicht)

----------


## Samuianer

> He, he, schon so lange, aber den Phommel kennt ihr immer noch nicht.


  ::  

...meinst hat wieder sei Narrekaepche uff und zupf, zupf, zupf?   ::  

Ziehe dem dann selbst Ostfriesenwitze vor, finde Witze, Scherze ueber die nur Einer lachen kann schlichtweg krank!

Finde "da seid ihr mir aber ganz schoen auf den Leim gegangen" dieser Art extrem schraeg!

Weil es letztendlich Hinterfatzig ist!

----------

Jeder hat halt sein Päckchen zu tragen.
Take it easy, wie ein mir bekannter Mensch aus Samui zu sagen pflegt.

----------


## Samuianer

> Jeder hat halt sein Päckchen zu tragen.
> Take it easy, wie ein mir bekannter Mensch aus Samui zu sagen pflegt.



So, so....   ::   dachte ich mir... manch einer hat offensichtlich nicht nur ein Paeckchen.. zu tragen, sondern 'n ganzen Container zu schleppen.

Das bringt mich jedoch von meinem Standpunkt ueber Hinterfatzigkeit nicht ab!

----------

Anstatt sich mal zu fragen, ob es nicht an einem selber liegen könnte, wenn andere seit sechs Jahren ohne je das kleinste Problem gehabt zu haben, wird fleissig im Stille des Nutten Ellas Gesinnungspolitik betrieben.

....das einer es auch nur in Erwägung zieht, dass vielleicht Farang auch ebenso am Misslingen dazu beitragen könnte....sowas darf natürlich nicht sein.

----------

He, he, Stefan, jetzt biste in den Topf mit dem Zaubertrank gefallen
und die Wirkung lässt überhaupt nicht mehr nach.

----------

> He, he, Stefan, jetzt biste in den Topf mit dem Zaubertrank gefallen
> und die Wirkung lässt überhaupt nicht mehr nach.



Re-Hehehe ...bin jetzt schon gespannt wie du dich veränderst, wenn dir mitte/ende Jahr auf thailändisch die Flötte geduddelt wird.  ::

----------

> ...bin jetzt schon gespannt wie du dich veränderst, wenn dir mitte/ende Jahr auf thailändisch die Flötte geduddelt wird.


Na ich hoffe doch, dass da fleißig gedudelt wird.
Meinst Du solche Veränderungen, wie Du sie gerade nach einem halben Jahr Schweinz in Thailand erlebst?
Lass mal Dein Essen von Hund vorkosten, mir schwant da was.   ::

----------

...ich les' es ja jetzt shcon vor meinem geistigen Auge...die zukünftigen Beiträge des Herr Bert: 

Also so negativ darf man das nicht sehen und überhaupt ist das doch zu arg pauschalisiert......  ::

----------

> ...Also so negativ darf man das nicht sehen und überhaupt ist das doch zu arg pauschalisiert...


Im Moment lese ich solche Beiträge von Dir. Vielleicht kann ich die dann später als Vorlage benutzen.

----------


## odd

> Anstatt sich mal zu fragen, ob es nicht an einem selber liegen könnte, wenn andere seit sechs Jahren ohne je das kleinste Problem gehabt zu haben, wird fleissig im Stille des Nutten Ellas Gesinnungspolitik betrieben.
> 
> ....das einer es auch nur in Erwägung zieht, dass vielleicht Farang auch ebenso am Misslingen dazu beitragen könnte....sowas darf natürlich nicht sein.


... hatte vergessen zu erwaehnen, dass das (die) Fenster nicht am Freitag, sondern am Samstag kamen. Nur mit dem Problem, dass 2 rechte Fensterfluegel geliefert wurden. Also wurde ich nur zu 50% befriedigt.

Das liegt aber nicht an mir, dass es wieder einmal nicht klappte, oder?

----------


## walter

norman verkleinere die vorhande fensteröffnung und baue 2 rechte ein.   ::

----------

> ...Das liegt aber nicht an mir, dass es wieder einmal nicht klappte, oder?


Kann man das wirklich so eindeutig sagen?
Ist es nicht so, dass Du mit dem schon grotesken Perfektionsanspruchs eines Deutschen Normalitäten in Thailand beurteilst, die über Jahrhunderte, eingebettet in eine wunderbare Kultur mit wunderbaren Menschen, entstanden sind?
Dein Maßstab an Zeitabläufe, ist dieser anzulegen? Dieses Fließen und Gleiten sich im Alltag bewährter Abläufe, jäh unterbrochen durch eine regide und unangemessene Zeitvorgabe?

Wie sehr trittst Du da dieses liebenswerten Menschen mit ihrer so unbelasteten Lebensart auf die Füße?
Wie tief muss es sie in ihrem Innern verletzen? Und wie milde gehen sie dann doch mit Dir um.
Ein Lächeln umschmeichelt ihre Lippen, ein hoher Wai und ein fast schon geflüstertes "mai penn rai", und sie kommen wieder und wieder, bis der khon jöreman seinen Perfektionswahn gestillt hat.

Berührt Dich das gar nicht? Wie sehr hast Du da wirklich in Erwägung gezogen, dass es nicht an diesen lieben Menschen liegen könnte? Norman, geh in Dich. Vielleicht könnte ja mal eine Auszeit im Kloster Dich vom Ungeist der westlichen Denke säubern.

----------

Vielleicht stottert der Odd ja auch nur beim sprechen ? .....dann wäre zweimal Links auch schnell erklärt.  :cool:

----------

Vielleicht haben die Thaihandwerker Brillengläser aus Flaschenböden von lau kau-Flaschen?
Aber ich tippe auch darauf, dass die Langnase der Dödel ist.

----------


## odd

Ihr habt ja recht es ist alles meine Schuld. Welches Anspruchdenken kann ich nur haben.

Leider bin ich heute nicht persoenlich dabei, ob der 3. Versuch klappt.

Meine Kleine wird mir darueber berichten.

----------


## Samuianer

> Zitat von odd
> 
> ... grotesken Perfektionsanspruchs eines Deutschen Normalitäten in Thailand beurteilst, die über Jahrhunderte, eingebettet in eine wunderbare Kultur mit wunderbaren Menschen, entstanden sind?
> Dein Maßstab an Zeitabläufe, ist dieser anzulegen? Dieses Fließen und Gleiten sich im Alltag bewährter Abläufe, jäh unterbrochen durch eine regide und unangemessene Zeitvorgabe?.......


So grotesk auch diese Seite des Lebens hier in T. wirken mag und uns unerschlossen bleiben wird...es gibt Fernsehen, Nachrichten, Radio., Internet, Telefon, sogar 'ne U-Bahn, die Sky-Train, Hochhaeuser, Kabel-und Satellitenfernsehen, funktionierende Infrastruktur, Flugzeuge fliegen..... wie im richtigen Leben, nur ebend ein wnig anders!

Es geht auch fuenf nach Fuenf, oder naechsten Tag, oder am XX.XX.XX  Chronos, Chronos!
Messen deswegen die Asiaten die Zeit lieber mit Raeucherstaebchen?

Wir messen vieles mit der Micrometerschraube... haben den "Urmeter" in Platin in Paris festgelegt, die Zeit in hoechst praezise Einheiten unterteilt, sind den Raum am erkunden und untersuchen, Messen, wiegen, sezieren.... Alles, alles was uns unter die Griffel kommt wir analysiert bis sich irgendein Ergebniss zeitigt. Das wird dann kategorisiert, katalogisiert, archiviert..... 

Nun gibt es aber gerade in diesem Teil der Welt Kulturen die weit, weit aelter sind als diese grotesken, geradlinigen, steiffen, auf den Millimeter berechneten und festgelegten neurotischen Psychosen des weissen Mannes und der daraus resultierenden Schoepfungen!

Klar kann der weise Mann darauf stolz sein, aber macht es ihn deswegen tatsaechlich "besser", bringt diese Einstellung den Denken damit nicht in die Naehe der Denke vom Herrenmenschen?

In den Bereich des Supermumanoiden, des Uebermenschen.... Einer der einfach Alles kann, alles weiss, alles, alles, alles...alles...aber auch nur aus Fleisch und Blut besteht..

Wenn Mensch heute z.B. bedenkt mit welchen Mitteln Angkor Wat erbaut wurde... dann ist der Ochsenkarren auf der unbefestigten Strasse, nur eine andere Form eines CAT Frontladers auf 'ner Betonpiste... wie lange hat es gedauert den Koelner Dom fertigzustellen? 

(Der gotische Bau wurde am 15. August 1248 nach einem Plan des Dombaumeisters Gerhard von Rile begonnen. 1880 wurde der Dom nach über 600 Jahren vollendet, getreu den Plänen der Kölner Dombaumeister des Mittelalters und dem erhaltenen Fassadenplan aus der Zeit um 1280.)

----------


## odd

::   ::   ::  
Heute habe ich tatsaechlich den 2. richtigen Fensterfluegel erhalten.
 ::  

Lag wohl daran, dass es keine 100%igen Thais waren, sondern Thai/Kamodschaner. Das erklaert wohl die kleine nicht ganz wichtige Verzoegerung/Genauigkeit.

----------

> Nun gibt es aber gerade in diesem Teil der Welt Kulturen die weit, weit aelter sind als diese grotesken, geradlinigen, steiffen, auf den Millimeter berechneten und festgelegten neurotischen Psychosen des weissen Mannes und der daraus resultierenden Schoepfungen!


Von irgendwelchen vergangen Hochkulturen kann man sich aber heute nichts kaufen, und im übrigen, die Thais haben Angkor Wat ja nicht gebaut, sondern nur zerstört.

----------


## Samuianer

> Zitat von Samuianer
> 
> Nun gibt es aber gerade in diesem Teil der Welt Kulturen die weit, weit aelter sind als diese grotesken, geradlinigen, steiffen, auf den Millimeter berechneten und festgelegten neurotischen Psychosen des weissen Mannes und der daraus resultierenden Schoepfungen!
> 
> 
> Von irgendwelchen vergangen Hochkulturen kann man sich aber heute nichts kaufen, und im übrigen, die Thais haben Angkor Wat ja nicht gebaut, sondern nur zerstört.


Ist schon klar, das Heute mit Damals wenig zu tun hatte, wollte mal 'n bisschen Salz in die offene Wunde reiben!

Trotzdem funktioniert das Internet, unzaehlige Webseiten, Stromversorgung, es ist relativ sicher "da Draussen"... - name it!

Norman hat sogar sein Fenster und obendrein das Richtige!   ::

----------


## Dieter

Ich hatte heute ein nettes Erlebnis mit den Jungs hier. Ich fuhr mit dem Songthaeow von meinem Lieblingschinesen hier um die Eck heim und da stieg mit mir so ne richtig dicke Thaimuslima Mamma, die ich vorher nicht kannte, aus und bezahlte strahlend fuer mich den Fahrpreis.

----------

> Trotzdem funktioniert das Internet, unzaehlige Webseiten, Stromversorgung, es ist relativ sicher "da Draussen"... - name it!
> 
> Norman hat sogar sein Fenster und obendrein das Richtige!


Überlege mal, warum die komplizierten Dinge funktionieren.

Ein Beispiel: Die Megabridge in Bangkok, unlängst fertiggestellt, Stolz der Nation. 
Samstag morgen lief eine Dokumentation darüber auf DMax. Rate mal, welcher Herkunft die leitenden Ingenieure waren. Kleiner Tipp, nicht aus Thailand.

Ähnlich sieht das bei allen großen Infrastrukturprojekten aus.

----------

> Ich hatte heute ein nettes Erlebnis mit den Jungs hier. Ich fuhr mit dem Songthaeow von meinem Lieblingschinesen hier um die Eck heim und da stieg mit mir so ne richtig dicke Thaimuslima Mamma, die ich vorher nicht kannte, aus und bezahlte strahlend fuer mich den Fahrpreis.


Dabei hast du neulich noch ganz manierlich ausgesehen.

----------


## Dieter

Chak, es geht hier nur um diese Geste der Gastfreundschaft. Auch wenns gegen den Trend is   :cool:  .

----------

Schon klar, deinetwegen fange ich jetzt aber nicht an Smileys zu setzen.

----------

> Chak, es geht hier nur um diese Geste der Gastfreundschaft. Auch wenns gegen den Trend is   .



Vorsicht Dieter. 
Zuviel postive Erlebnisse könnten einigen hier ihr negatives Bild von Thailand zerstörren.   ::

----------

> Vorsicht Dieter. 
> Zuviel postive Erlebnisse könnten einigen hier ihr negatives Bild von Thailand zerstörren.


Eine Fahrpreisübernahme von 15 Baht bringt da nichts ins wanken. 
Gerade die Muslime habe ich in Thailand als besonders umgänglich erlebt.

----------


## Dieter

Nich uebertreiben Herbert, es ging um sechs Baht.

----------

> Zitat von Dieter
> 
> Chak, es geht hier nur um diese Geste der Gastfreundschaft. Auch wenns gegen den Trend is   .
> 
> 
> 
> Vorsicht Dieter. 
> Zuviel postive Erlebnisse könnten einigen hier ihr negatives Bild von Thailand zerstörren.


Das wird dann durch die Songtaew-Mafia in Pattaya wieder ausgeglichen.

----------


## Samuianer

Lieber Sex als sechs Baht, wuerde ich sagen!

Verwunderlich ist, das der Tuk-Tuk Farer von dir keine 100 haben  wollte!

----------

> ...Verwunderlich ist, das der Tuk-Tuk Farer von dir keine 100 haben  wollte!


Die tuk-Tuk Fahrer in Patty/Phuket/Samui sind ja auch was besonderes und nicht mit den Songtäos sonstwo in Thailand vergleichbar.

----------


## Dieter

> Lieber Sex als sechs Baht, wuerde ich sagen!
> 
> Verwunderlich ist, das der Tuk-Tuk Farer von dir keine 100 haben  wollte!


In dem Fall lieber nich. Dass der keine 100 von mir haben wollte ist nicht weiter verwunderlich. Die Gegend hier ist noch einigermassen "Intakt". Ausserdem versuchte der Getraenkehaendler vorne an der Soi vor 7 Jahren mich um 10 Baht zu linken. Meine Kleine ist gegen meinen Rat sofort hin und hat einen Riesenaufstand gemacht. Die Bullen sind dann auch noch gekommen und haben den Haendler vernommen. Seither kennt man meinen Namen im Umkreis einer Meile   :cool:  .

----------


## Samuianer

> Zitat von Samuianer
> 
> Lieber Sex als sechs Baht, wuerde ich sagen!
> 
> Verwunderlich ist, das der Tuk-Tuk Farer von dir keine 100 haben  wollte!
> 
> 
> In dem Fall lieber nich. Dass der keine 100 von mir haben wollte ist nicht weiter verwunderlich. Die Gegend hier ist noch einigermassen "Intakt". Ausserdem versuchte der Getraenkehaendler vorne an der Soi vor 7 Jahren mich um 10 Baht zu linken. Meine Kleine ist gegen meinen Rat sofort hin und hat einen Riesenaufstand gemacht. Die Bullen sind dann auch noch gekommen und haben den Haendler vernommen. Seither kennt man meinen Namen im Umkreis einer Meile   .


Haste wenigstens 'n Namen - mit dem "intakt" geht an, da ist was dran!
War letzten Monat auf dem Festland.... Leutz besuchen, die haben uns 3 Bananenstauden, Mangos, und was weiss der Teufel, ins Auto geladen und haben sich gefreut - wollten keinen Baht sehen!

Ist so....

----------


## Dieter

Jo, das mit dem Namen is praktisch. Wenn ich in On Nut aus dem Skytrain falle, weiss jeder wo er mich abliefern muss   :cool:  .

----------

Sehr praktisch, denn so ein Schild um den Hals sieht ja auch immer ziemlich blöd aus.

----------

He, he. Chak, wer hat denn Dein Schild auf Thai übersetzt?

----------

Ich brauche kein Schild, da ich mich nur unter Aufsicht besaufe in Thailand.

----------


## Robert

Noch besser wäre es, kein Schild zu brauchen, weil man sich *auch* in Thailand nicht volllaufen läßt.

----------


## odd

> Jo, das mit dem Namen is praktisch. Wenn ich in On Nut aus dem Skytrain falle, weiss jeder wo er mich abliefern muss   .


Ziemlich unbequem, denn das Siritat ist ziemlich weit weg von On Nut

----------


## Dieter

> Zitat von Dieter
> 
> Jo, das mit dem Namen is praktisch. Wenn ich in On Nut aus dem Skytrain falle, weiss jeder wo er mich abliefern muss   .
> 
> 
> Ziemlich unbequem, denn das Siritat ist ziemlich weit weg von On Nut


Das waere ja auch die falsche Adresse   ::  .

----------


## odd

Muss nach meiner negativen Auflistung der Thaigesellschaft auch einmal etwas positives von mir geben.

Musste auf das Postamt um eine Zahlungsanweisung zu taetigen. Ich betrete die Postfiliale. 4 Schalter waren geoeffnet. Alle blickten in meine Richtung. Fragende Koepfe erblickte ich. In etwa: hoffentlich stellt er sich nicht an meinem Schalter an, oder was will ein Farang hier auf unserer Postfiliale. 

Im naechsten Augenblick stuermte ein 145cm grosser krawatierter Thai aus seinem Office und schreite Good Afternoon durch den Raum. Schon waren alle Koepfe erleichtert, dass jemand mit dem Farang sprechen konnte. Wie es sich am Ende rausstellte war es der Filialleiter und seine einzigen paar Woerter.

Ich ging leider nicht auf sein Englisch ein, sondern erwiederte auf Thai dass ich eine Zahlung taetigen musste. (Ich denke er war auch froh, dass von nun an die Landessprache verwendet wurde). Auf einmal smilten alle Beamte aber auch die Kundschaft. Im nu belegte der Farang alle 4 Schalter und auch die Kundschaft erfreute sich des Gespraeches. (Ein Fred haette hier evtl. noch beigebracht, dass alle schon verbraucht waren, da keine unter 40 Jahren ...und das mit dem Busen lasse ich auch unerwaehnt).

Im Grunde sind das diese Erlebnisse, welche ein Aufenthalt in Thailand lebenswert machen und Freude machen.

Auch wenn es fuer den ein oder anderen Leser als normal dargestellt wird, mich freuen solche ploetzlichen freudigen Erlebnisse.

----------


## Samuianer

Diese Stories gibt es selbstverstaendlich, die angenehmen Erlebniss im Leben eben.

Das du sie erwaehnenswert findest, zeigt das du dich trotz der Ungewoehnlichkeiten ebenfalls einleben konntest.

Dieter schreibt ja das ihm Erlebnisse der unangenehmen Art so noch nicht untergekommen sind. Kommt wohl auch auf die Dauer und Eingebundenheit an.

Wir beide stehen da wohl aussen vor, beide in voller Tuchfuehlung, ganz auf eng mit der Gesellschaft verbunden. Somit sind auch die Einsichten und Erlebnisse anders.

Bei den Frauen verhaelt es sich ja genauso, wie eben NICHT ALLE im Rotlicht taetig sind und wie ueberall, eben NICHT ALLE Bitches sind - das ist doch eigentlich garnicht erwaehnenswert.

ABER die Hinweise wie, was laeuft, die Untiefen der Gesellschaft aufzeigen darum geht es  eigentlich.

Und NICHT um irgendwas einfach so, schlecht zu reden, sondern hervorzuheben, wie phommel sein Erlebniss mit dem Abbiegemanoever - darauf hinzuweisen das hier sowas geschieht und Mensch damit JEDERZEIT rechnen muss, weil es landestypisch ist - darum geht es.

----------

